# Baldwin Lake



## CrappieCrazy (May 25, 2006)

Anyone ever fish this lake for bass smallmouth or largemouth if so could you tell me where at and if you did any good.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

If you are refering to the lake across from wallace don't waste your time unless you want to fish for carp. they let what was once a decent lake fill in with silt and turned it into a wildlife refuge I think. Every year it dries up to just a little creek that the river flows through. If you go to the end of it where the river comes into the lake you might be able to find some smallies but that a big might. Just trying to save you a bad trip. Wallace on the other hand still has some good bass in it. But it gets alot of pressure try real early or at dusk when most of the crowd is gone. Hope thios info helps.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

When you go over the bridge heading towards wallace lake, you go over Baldwin lake. The bottom of the falls has produced smallies. They were small, panther martins seemed to be the trick.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

devildog said:


> If you are refering to the lake across from wallace don't waste your time unless you want to fish for carp. they let what was once a decent lake fill in with silt and turned it into a wildlife refuge I think. Every year it dries up to just a little creek that the river flows through. If you go to the end of it where the river comes into the lake you might be able to find some smallies but that a big might. Just trying to save you a bad trip. Wallace on the other hand still has some good bass in it. But it gets alot of pressure try real early or at dusk when most of the crowd is gone. Hope thios info helps.


There are carp in baldwin? Up front by the waterfall?


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

slick said:


> There are carp in baldwin? Up front by the waterfall?


Years ago, have not caught them there in a very long time. I pulled out a huge ugly one that had a mutated eye.


----------

